# The best scam spam yet



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

Check this email I received; this is pathetically funny. Crooks using crooks as a hook.
These folks must find a lot of people with only one oar in the water:

[Links elided]

Dear Victim,

We recently arrested a group of West African / Ghana, Benin and Nigerian Internet scam Artists in London and we have reasons to believe you have been one of their numerous victims. A thorough search of the computers arrested with the individuals and their confessions during interrogation has revealed to us that you paid certain sums of money to these fraudsters via Western Union.

These individuals have been wrongfully informing a lot of people via email on the internet that they have huge sums of money to be transferred from a foreign Bank Account. Also, they have confessed to loan scams, the UK National Lottery scam and Euro Millionaire Lottery Scams and have been demanding money from innocent people for purported claims of the said
money.

They operated with a fake Security firms and Bank and courier and a lot of people have fallen victims to them in the past 3 years. One of them was arrested recently when they attempted to defraud an American citizen of $5.2m USD by the London Police and the Interpol working together to break the scam ring. Our Investigation revealed that you paid out some money to these individuals over a period of time. We are happy to inform you that you can now claim back your money as well as your compensation.

We have already initiated proceedings on your behalf with the West African / Nigerian Government to ensure that as a genuine scam victim, you will not only recover your lost money but also you will be compensated for the financial and emotional stress you and your family may have passed through because of the scam.

Our Internal Audit Bureau has estimated that you are eligible to claim a total of $200,000.USD from the Fraud Compensation Committee set up by the West African / Nigerian Government to ensure that properly identified scam victims are paid and adequately compensated from the $3bn allocated compensation loan from the World Bank.

This Fund is directly under the watchful eye of both European Fraud
Investigation Committee/ British Intelligence Unit to avoid
misappropriation or embezzlement of fund. Please respond back to us
immediately to ensure that your details are confirmed as being eligible to receive your compensation within 72 hours of receiving this notice;

All compensation requests are attended to strictly on a first-come
first-serve basis. As soon as I hear from you, I will direct you properly on how to acquire the compensation fund without further ill-treatment.

To acquire your compensation, Contact our Administrator Below.
blah, blah, blah…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Heh.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

HUU
thank´s for tip

Dennis


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Soooo, your sayin I didn't win the euro lottery after all? Excuse me I have to return a boat,car house,plane etc.


----------



## Branum (Sep 23, 2009)

Makes ya kinda wonder what ol PT Barnum could come up with if he had the internet at his disposal….


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Only $200,000?


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

Its the law of natural selection at work, anybody stupid enough to actually fall for that kind of stuff deserves what they get.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

The funny thing about it is, they don't ask for you to send them any sort of personal information. I suppose they will get that when you call them.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Where was it I send my money again?


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

NAME OF RECIPIENT: 
CLAIM AMOUNT: $2,971.43 
EXPIRATION DATE: May 14, 2005

Dear ,

If you are the who is entitled to these funds, we are very pleased to have finally located you. If you are not this person please disregard this notice. We are international functionaries retained to locate the rightful owners of substantial property.

Each of our principals works earnestly to identify the rightful recipient of unclaimed awards. An award in the amount of $2,971.43, which was offered as part of a worldwide publicity campaign, has not been claimed, and in accordance with the terms of the publicity campaign - shortly the claim period will expire.

It is indeed possible that this money would rightfully belong to . We can check and confirm this at once. NOTE: THIS COSTS YOU ABSOLUTELY NOTHING - NO PURCHASE NECESSARY - we are paid by the sponsor to locate the rightful owner of the funds. NO CREDIT CARD REQUIRED. THIS SERVICE IS FREE TO YOU.

We will furnish your unique Record Locator Number on our confidential website. Our Sun E4500 Computers will check the award database and you will be provided with assistance to claim any award you are entitled to. You will also be provided with access to other Cash Awards you may be qualified to receive in accordance with the sponsor's rules, terms, and conditions. The sponsor has already given away sums of as much as US$10,000,000.00 to fortunate recipients in 41 countries.

, I urge you to act at once. You have my assurance that if this is in fact your award we will be able to verify that and assist you in claiming whatever is rightfully yours. NOTE your claim check number, which the system will need to check and then click below.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

THIS MESSAGE IS COMEING FROM THE DESK
OF MRS ANN LAWHILL ESQ HAERD OF
FINANCE MINISTER OF FEDERAL
REPUBLIC OF BENIN.
-----------------------------
Attn:My Dear ,

The Board of Federal Ministry of Finance Benin Republic. are here to notify you of your payment inherited funds of $4.5 million united state dollars After the meeting held on 5TH Febuary of 2010.His Excellence the PRESIDENT OF FEDERAL REPUBLIC OF BENIN DR YAYI BONI. Has instructed this Department to send your funds to you through western union money transfer and or money gram for easier received of your inherited funds without any further delay , Now your fund will be sending to you through financial payment center Financial western union office for the transferying the fund,

To avoid paying money to the fraud stars that is going on through the global. The maximum amount you will be receiving each day starting from Today is the sum of $5000.00. Meanwhile Your first $5000 was already sent today out of your $4.5 million and i want you to Contact Mr Tony Warker the financial payment center Suppervisor via the email ( [email protected] ) for him to release you the Mtcn and Information to pick your first $5000 today at any Branch western union in your country,Again Recomfrim your Information to him to avoid any mistake,

Remember that we have settled the transfering charges ok, The only money which you are to send to them is the sum of $98 dollar for the activation of your Transfer paper permit before given you information to pick your first $5000 because it has dou to be paid by every beneficiary and ordered by Ecowas President, So Ask them to give you information on where you can send the $98 to them to enable them activate your transfer paper permit before they give you the mtcn to pick your $5000 Today, Comply now because as soon as you sent this required details
to Mr Tony Warker He will start sending your first payment.
Regards,
Mr.Emmanuel Blessing
ESQ FINANCE MINISTER
REPUBLIC OF BENIN


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

My latest Fed Ex Opportunity

Dear Friend,

I am sorry for the check I sent to you which you're unable to receive last
year in 2013 due to some unforeseen circumstances. I was able to cash
the money here and paid all the necessary bills involved in the
transactions, and your INTEREST of $2 Million USD in cash, and i boxed
the money and deposited it with FedEx Express Delivery Company to
deliver it to you as a cash payment Fund , this is the only best system
and fastest means to pay you, at this time. You are to contact the FedEx
Express Delivery Company with your delivery details including your
telephone number, so that they will deliver your package (boxed of
money) to your personal address, within 48hours. The FedEx logistic
officer in charge of the boxes is details is below:-

FedEx Logistic Officer.: Name: Mr. Robert Brumfield

Address: 1st Avenue Washington Seattle U.S.A

EMAIL: [email protected]

telephone: 412-468-4093

Fill in the details above to the FedEx logistic officer for
verification.
1. Name:
2.Address:
3.Marital Status:
4.Occupation:
5.Age:
6.Sex:
7.Nationality:
8.Country:
9.Telephone Number:

Please I want to let you know that only the supervisor knows the content
and nobody else knows

about this. You are to contact only Mr. Robert Brumfield the supervisor
so please do not waist time in contacting them. I have paid for the
delivery fee so the only money you have to send to them now is the
security keeping fee of your consignment and it is $380 United States
Dollars. I would have paid that but they said no because they don't know
when you will contact them and in case of demurrage. Please I will
advice you to be friendly with ( Mr. Robert Brumfield ) the supervisor
because he alone has the idea of the content of your consignment. But i
want to let you know that I did not give him the key of the boxes so
please take note that as soon as they deliver the consignment use this

(CODE NUMBERS TO OPEN THE TWO BOXES TO KNOW IF THE COMPLETE TWO MILLION
USD IS IN IT). THE FIRST BOX CODE (0036589) THE SECOND BOX CODE
(0014759) AND I WANT YOU TO KEEP THIS CODE NUMBERS CONFIDENTIAL IN YOUR
HOME TO AVOID ANOTHER PERSON GETTING IN TOUCH WITH YOUR MONEY MAY GOD
BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY.

NOTE THAT THE ONLY MONEY YOU WILL PAY FedEx IS $380 DOLLARS AND NO MORE.

Thanks for your patience

Sincerely
Mr Steve Morgan


----------

